# Civic Type 'S'......for Scruffy



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......was visiting some friends on Saturday and noticed their Honda Civic Type 'S' was looking a bit dirty. Turns out they hardly use it so it gets a good compliment of Moss and Dirt whilst standing around. By their own admission washing and hovering out are low on the list of 'to do's'. So how could I resist offering to clean up this neglected Civic. Picked up late yesterday afternoon to be played with for as long as I want to. Here are some photos of the gem......


WP_20130908_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_042 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_043 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_044 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_045 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_046 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_047 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_048 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_049 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_050 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_051 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_052 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_053 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_054 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130908_055 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Nice isn't it! Going to make a start today so will update with progress photos etc soon.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! S for S!!! Hole!!  

Looking forward to the progress!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

do you hate car like this one? because how dirty they are or Do you love them? Because you can make a difference..

I always question this to myself...

waiting for results


----------



## wleszczynski (May 10, 2012)

LSpec said:


> do you hate car like this one? because how dirty they are or Do you love them? Because you can make a difference..
> 
> I always question this to myself...
> 
> waiting for results


I love cars like this and satisfaction when I see the end result of my hard work... Owner's face is priceless too... 

Wojtek


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

LSpec said:


> do you hate car like this one? because how dirty they are or Do you love them? Because you can make a difference..
> 
> I always question this to myself...
> 
> waiting for results


Yeah, the satisfaction you get after cleaning a car this bad is immense and they make for some bloody good 50/50's


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeahhh that's pretty tatty.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I like cars like this too, the work on them makes more of a difference....and i'm looking forward to the updates and finished article 

Carpets must be pretty thin on those, given the holes in them!!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Bet you cant wait to get stuck into that


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Whoa, that one has plenty of dirt both on and inside. What are your plans for it?

It is a challenge indeed. Good luck and waiting to see the turnaround.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

It doesn't look like a type S


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> It doesn't look like a type S


It had me a bit  too, its definitely a pre facelift model, the badging and engine bay are right, but the seats dont have the waffle weave cloth centres?!

As for the thread, im really looking forward to progress, i wish you the best of luck, should be a rewarding experience :thumb:

Please could you show and tell me in detail how you deal with the engine bay? 
I am scared as hell to get to grips with mine!

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi....thanks for your comments. Stage 1 done today. Full detail of the crevices with various brushes and G101. Door Shuts, Tailgate and Engine Bay cleaned then Washed all over to remove any debris and excess grime. De tarred with Tardis then Clayed all over with a AS Purple Clay. Wheels have had a going over with Malco Brake Off first then AS Ali Shine to detail any stubborn bits. Finally De Tarred them again with Tardis. To be honest I'm debating taking the wheels off to clean the backs properly and do the Arches. Unfortunately a couple of them have been refurbished in the past by Stevie Wonder the painter and are already flaking and going thin in parts. Will decide tomorrow. Here are a few of today's progress......


20130909_001.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_003.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_004.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_005.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_006.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_007.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_008.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_011.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_012.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_015.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_016.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


20130909_017.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking....more soon.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking great so far, ta bud :thumb:


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

damn what a difference


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Looking a lot better on the exterior now that green moss has gone. The interior looks like no small job either, hope they look after it once you've done all this work.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Massive improvement :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That's quite a transformation already. Bet the guy is not going to recognize his own car when completely done.

Waiting for the further details.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Lucky friends.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Tremendous difference already!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

What a difference


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, that was minging. Something very satisfying about turning round a neglected motor though. :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like a very good you have done there


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Great work!

These are my favourite types of threads! better than looking at a lambo get a bit of polish after 5000 miles lol


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.......a little while since my last update. Started the interior dry vac on Saturday and got half done and thought i'd take a couple of photos of my progress.......


WP_20130914_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the other side


WP_20130914_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20130914_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So all hoovered out then did the plastic and seats with G101. Sorry no photos of this stage as light was fading and time was getting on!

Monday morning......finished the exterior with touch in's, plastic/rubber dressed and windows cleaned inside and out. Had a marathon of a day though with all the rain showers on and off! Decided to take some photos late afternoon with the best i could do despite the weather. Not a full Wheels off and Arches clean on this one due to the Wheels needing a full refurb to get spot on and the car will get dirty under the arches very quickly in the area the owner lives.

85% Finished for me.......but i think the owner will be happy!


007.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


006 by jpappleton, on Flickr


005 by jpappleton, on Flickr


004 by jpappleton, on Flickr


003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


002 by jpappleton, on Flickr


001 by jpappleton, on Flickr


008.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


009.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


010.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


011.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


012 by jpappleton, on Flickr


017.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


018.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


021.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


022.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


029.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thanks for reading this far and i'll be posting up another dirty car very soon that got dropped off today.

Cheers


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Cracking job, well done:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good revival there on a tired old car.

Looks mint fella


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Superb work! At last it will feel good to get into the car.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Great job bud, nice one :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Immense work, you'd never know it was the neglected shed it was previously, i hope they are extatic with how it looks now.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Brilliant turn around! Such a huge amount of satisfaction on these dirty cars.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic work as always, hope the owner gets a set of mats now.

Shame about the wing, the owner will prob get it fixed now as car looks like new.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job. Bit of a sleeper those type S Civics. Looks like Grandads car, but that K series 2.0 is a lovely smooth engine, 150bhp I believe, super reliable also, pretty quick as well.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow! What a turnaround. There is nothing better than treating a neglected car to a good scrub up.:thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Good good good!!!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great turnaround!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Another great bit of cleaning. Nice turn around.


----------

